# Schwarz-weiß in Farbe



## clemsn (24. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem... 

Ich möchte für ein 110 Jahre Jubiläum ein bild von schwarz-weiß (linker Bildrand) in Farbe (rechter Bildrand) ziehen. Möglichst mit einem fließenden Übergang... 

Ich hoffte eigendlich drauf das wie bei den Farben, das Verlaufswerkzeug, gibt jedoch mit Sättigung ... konnte es jedoch nicht finden  

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen und bedanke mich schon mal im vorhinein 

lg clemsn


----------



## Leola13 (24. November 2010)

Hai,

wenn dein Ausgangsbild in Farbe ist ganz einfach :

Ebene dublizieren und in SW "umwandeln" (am einfachsten, nicht am Besten; Strg U, Sättigung)
dann eine Ebennenmaske mit einem Verlauf anlegen
fertig

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Zinken (25. November 2010)

Alternativ ginge auch:
- Ebene - Neue Einstellungsebene - Farbton/Sättigung
- Sättigung -100 einstellen
- in die (automatisch erstellte) Ebenenmaske einen Verlauf setzen


----------



## clemsn (26. November 2010)

Hallo,

mal danke für die Antworten... aber... 

entweder bin ich zu dumm oder ich verstehe etwas falsch.... 

Bei mir wirds mit dem verlauf dann einfach grau... und die Fabre verschwindet komplett.... 

hab ps elemets 2... vl ist das das problem...


----------



## Zinken (26. November 2010)

Fangen wir doch einmal vorne an: kennt PS Elements überhaupt Ebenenmasken?


----------



## clemsn (29. November 2010)

Jep kennt er


----------



## clemsn (29. November 2010)

So nochmal im einzelnen das bestimmt keine Fragen mehr auftauchen können.... langsam wird meine Zeit knapp 

Ich will dieses Bild

http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/krkdj8x0Fi.jpeg/

in einen Verlauf wie hier

http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/wiEuJ8Y4jt.jpg/

bringen nur das die rote Seite schwarz-weiß sein soll (also natürlich das Bild aus dem ersten Link) und dann ein fließender übergang ins Farbige....

nach euren Anleitungen kommt bei mir immer nur das heraus 

http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/029MBmARNd.jpg/

währe ja nicht so schlecht wennn das graue transperent wäre und ich einfach ein färbiges darunter legen könnte.....


hoffe mir kann jemand helfen  

thx


----------



## oskar55 (29. November 2010)

Hallo clemsn,

wenn man die Anleitung von Leola13 befolgt kommt doch ein Verlauf von einem schwarz-weiß
Bild zu dem Farbbild heraus. Wichtig ist, daß der Verlauf im Maskierungsmodus des SW-Bildes vorgenommen wird.
Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Zinken (30. November 2010)

Dein Fehler ist vermutlich, dass Du den Verlauf nicht in der Maske erstellst, sondern in der normalen Ebene. Zuerst musst Du die Ebenenmaske anklicken (im Bild markiert) und dann erst den Verlauf erstellen.


----------



## clemsn (30. November 2010)

so... danke für eure Geduld aber ich werde mir jetzt einfach PS kaufen und elements in den Müll haun... 

habs am pc eines Freundes probiert und da ist es sofort gegangen.... 

dankeschön an alle


----------



## clemsn (1. Dezember 2010)

oke...

hab jetzt PS CS3... nur auch wenn ich jetzt eine Ebenenmaske habe wird ein Teil des bildes schwarz 

kann für mich dummerchen vielleicht jemand eine schritt für schritt anleitung posten?  i checks anfoch ned


----------



## Another (1. Dezember 2010)

1. Du hast dein Bild.
2. Du erstellst (darüber) nun einen Einstellungsebene = Schwarz/Weiß
3. Diese hat schon eine Maske angefügt. In diese ziehst du nun einen schwarz-weißen Verlauf mittels Verlaufswerkzeug von links nach rechts.

Alles was in dieser Maske nun "schwarz" ist, ist farbig, alles was weiß ist, s/w.


----------



## clemsn (2. Dezember 2010)

oke... ich rafs nicht.... 

kanns mir vl jemand übers skype erklärn?

ich kann drauflicken was ich will unter dem menü "Neue Füll- oder Einstellungsebene erstellen" macht es mir immer wider eine neue ebene mit maske auf und ich hab das gleiche wie beim link oben... 

welchen menüpunkt soll ich da nehmen?


----------



## Another (3. Dezember 2010)

Opfer doch einfach ma 'n paar Stunden für dieses teure Programm, surf auf youtube und gib da "Photoshop tutorial" ein - einfach nur damit du überhaupt 'n Gespür dafür bekommst, worüber wir hier reden.


----------



## iAmRich (4. Dezember 2010)

Halloooooooo Clemsn,

Da es mir ganz schön derbe auf die Nerven geht, dass dieses Thema in den letzten Tagen verdammt krass im Mittelpunkt steht, habe ich mir mal überlegt, ein schritt-für-schritt-anfänger-tutorial zu machen.... 

Also damit sollte auch jmd klar kommen, der Photoshop vor 5 minuten zum ersten mal benutzt hat....

http://iamrich.ia.funpic.de/SW/

WARNUNG: Ich hab keinen Plan ob das alles was ich da gemacht habe in deiner PS version auch genau so funktioniert... Sollte aber alles recht ähnlich sein .. wenn nicht ... lade dir ne Testversion von Photoshop CS5 runter damit müsste es klappen.....

Ich habs mit PS CS3 gemacht .. hoffe das passt dann soweit...
Wenn auch das runterladen von PSCS5 nichts bringt, dann regel dein Problem einfach hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/stellenangebote-unentgeltlich/


----------



## Coxos (31. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du willst kann ich dir heute oder morgen gerne eine Bildschirmübertragung in Skype machen und dir erklären wie so etwas geht. 

Skype Name ist in meinem Profil zu finden. 


Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------

